# [SOLVED] Skype Keeps Crashing on Launch



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Problem*

I've been a Skype User for a couple years now and It's allways worked fine, but recently, out of nowhere.. the program just crashed (And i wasn't doing anything new on the computer at the time). Each Time when i go to log in now, I get as far as the Log In window, but after about 5 seconds it crashes without me even doing anything. (not even attempting to log in). 

*What I've Tried Allready*

Uninstalling, Deleting Skype and Downloading + Installing it Again, Downloading an Older Version of Skype, Making Sure it was Allowed in my Internet Security Firewall..and doing the same with Windows Firewall. I am running out of ideas :4-dontkno

My computer is a Toshiba Satelite Laptop, Runnin windows Vista32 bit, it's about 2 years old now but I expect atleast another 12 months out of it before i buy a new one. Router = Belkin N (not sure what model) wireless Router, My internet security is Norton 360. 

what can i try? :s


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Skype Keeps Crashing on Launch*

Hi - 

See if you can find detailed crash info. Try these areas - 

1. WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

3. Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

I would also suggest N360 removal - NIS/ N360 Removal -- sysnative.com - MVP

You can always reinstall N360 if it is an innocent victim.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Skype Keeps Crashing on Launch*

thanks i'll see if i can work out how to do those above steps! 
though Removing Norton 360 is out of the Question. It has posed me no trouble since i brought it and infact saved my computer from a virus that before I installed Norton, was completely screwing it and wouldn't let me open a single program. Also, it was $130 dollars, I've got 2 more uses with the serial key so i'm apprehensive at cutting a lifespan of one of the uses short.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Skype Keeps Crashing on Launch*

1) WERCON:
No Solutions for Skype I'm afraid  

2)Reliability Monitor...
I'm not really sure what i'm looking at but i'll just tell you what it says:
we have... CPU 28% 35% max freq, disc 0 -240kbps.. 0-1% active. 61% physical memory used. 

3) Event Viewer
This is the Application Error that Happens with Skype :

- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Application Error 

- EventID 1000 

[ Qualifiers] 0 

Level 2 

Task 100 

Keywords 0x80000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2011-05-27T02:32:50.000Z 

EventRecordID 20439 

Channel Application 

Computer Hayden-PC 

Security 


- EventData 

Skype.exe 
5.3.0.111 
4dac4a84 
Skype.exe 
5.3.0.111 
4dac4a84 
c0000005 
006eb5e2 
980 
01cc1c165673d984 


I hope this information can help you help me. :s


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Skype Keeps Crashing on Launch*

Ah!! i tripped this site somehow Heartbeat - check the life signs on Skype products and it explained a weird problem effecting a "small number of people". I had to go into some file and delete a "shared.XML" file, now Skype is running again.. I've only been in for 2 minutes so i'm not sure if i'm garunteed stability but i might as well put this one as solved. thanks for your attention


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Your crash data lists a *0xc0000005* exception = memory access violation

My money would be on N360; video, audio, networking drivers 2nd.

It sounds like you had the Performance Monitor up, not the Reliability Monitor.

For future reference... 
START | type *perfmon /rel* into the Start Search box (space before the /REL)

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

it wasn't Norton though, If ya check the link they explain it was a problem on their half and some of my friends who dont use Norton experienced the exact same thing with Skype. it was that file, once i deleted that it was all sweet again. I'm never going to delete a program i paid $130 for, i sense much trigger happy towards Norton  sorry about reading the wrong thing too, but hey! if i was a computer whizz i wouldn't be needing this website would I


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Glad to hear you got it sorted out.

Whether Norton or another app you paid for - you can always reinstall it. Takes less than 15 min.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

